# Firearms and Shooting > Archery >  swtiching to bow hunting

## silentscope

hey all, im switching from hunting with a rifle to hunting with a bow.

my only experience with using a bow was when i was a wee fella making bows from willow branches and arrows from toi toi chutes and putting a 6inch galve nail in the end. 

the helpful folk and hunting and theiving were no help what so ever so i though id try from the helpful folk here.

now what are some of the basics i need to know when getting a bow?

what size? kind of poundage is needed? arrows etc?  brands?  etc etc

thanks in advance, ill take everything you say to heart

----------


## Gibo

More feathers in your headband don't make you a better shot  :Grin:  That's all I know sorry

----------


## silentscope

> More feathers in your headband don't make you a better shot  That's all I know sorry


thank you oh wise one. im a complete newbie to this but im gonna do whatever it takes haha

----------


## 223nut

> More feathers in your headband don't make you a better shot  That's all I know sorry


maybe not but the more camo you wear the better! especially if it is the newest configuration

----------


## JoshC

With no experience I'd recommend getting some proper instruction from a experienced bow hunter/archer to work on getting your technique is spot on, and learning a bit about how the gear works. Real important to get a bow that fits, that means you should probably go to a archery pro shop such as archery direct to get the right gear or at least see what you should get. Bow fit, technique and being very repetitive ensures your shooting will be consistent and accurate.

I spent a fair bit of time looking at options and couldn't justify a new set up so kept an eye out for a good 2nd hand set up - knowing what draw length I needed and what weight I could comfortably shoot- it took me 8 months for the right one to pop up. I only learnt how to bow shoot (previously has never picked one up!) last July and have a Reflex Growler compound bow. Its older but shoots well and is accurate - good reviews in the States. Its adjustable and I have it set at 68lb - started hunting with it set at 55lb. I'm left handed and was lucky to find this one second hand for very cheap, the guy who used it (hardly) was the same height as me with similar arm length, this gave me the confidence to buy the bow and it fitted me well. 

Keep things simple for hunting, I just use carbon 400 spine arrows and muzzy broad heads - bought through Archery direct. That's what came with my bow and that's what I learnt to hunt with. Some people go crazy with adjusting their set ups, but I like to just grab mine and go hunting, not muck about with it. Practice heaps, sort out your grouping at short range then work on extending range and being consistent. I can pick my bow up anytime, and group 3 arrows in a tennis ball sized group at 40m. Have killed deer out to 45m - most have been within 30m though. I don't hunt exclusively with a bow, some people do, but I take it for a couple of walks a month. Have managed to shoot 8 deer with mine now, a couple of goats and heaps of hares and rabbits. 

Bow hunting is a new challenge, it teaches you how to stalk again - and teaches you patience. Get into it, its fun.

----------


## JoshC

Here's a couple of vids of bow hunting I've put together, my first deer - a hind, and my first stag with the bow.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ORzw5Qd8yIo

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nuTjtlzOjjk

----------


## silentscope

> Here's a couple of vids of bow hunting I've put together, my first deer - a hind, and my first stag with the bow.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ORzw5Qd8yIo
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nuTjtlzOjjk


shit mate that was a good shot on that first stag. good skills i hope to get like that soon

----------


## Taff

As said above, go to a proper archery shop and get measured and check out your options, then practice before hunting

----------


## Sauer

Go and talk to Paddy Long at Archery and Bowhunting NZ in Christchurch.

----------


## silentscope

> Go and talk to Paddy Long at Archery and Bowhunting NZ in Christchurch.


thank you, i will try contact him asap

----------

